# 26X



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2018)

How much is it gonna go fur?




 

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=253505334599


----------



## bike (Mar 20, 2018)

5752


----------



## rodeo1988 (Mar 20, 2018)

I think is gonna go to bid to find out and is gonna go to local pick up only:eek:,, big $


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Mar 20, 2018)

pics for archive:


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2018)

catfish said:


> View attachment 773879




Since you own one Ed, you're probably one of the best people to answer the question of what's it gonna go fur.


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> Since you own one Ed, you're probably one of the best people to answer the question of what's it gonna go fur.




I'd guess around $4000.00 - $5000.00 But maybe less because he wont ship it.


----------



## zephyrblau (Mar 20, 2018)

missing a BUTTload of big $$$$$ parts, but...


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2018)

I'm in driving distance! Other than a missing rear reflector, correct guard, seat, bars, stem, head light, and that gaping hole in the front fender this should be relatively straight forward! I'm thinking between $2500-3000 V/r Shawn


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Mar 20, 2018)

Is it common to have a pencil springer?


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2018)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Is it common to have a pencil springer?




39' only


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 20, 2018)

So to those that may have actually ridden one of these.
Are they as flexible as the Flo Cycle variant?
I realize that the Flo Cycle was designed with a leaf spring in mind, which was a novel a concept, but maybe only slightly better than the Death Bike in torsional rigidity.
I've never ridden a 26X, so I can't say, they ride like a wet noodle, but my guess is, they aren't much better than a Flo Cycle.
One reason for their rarity?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks like it was ridden to & from AA meetings...


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 20, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like it was ridden to & from AA meetings...
> View attachment 773941




Or the Race was over.


----------



## THE STIG (Mar 20, 2018)

... pumpin it up now


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2018)

THE STIG said:


> ... pumpin it up now




Nice !!!! Bid early and bid often !!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 20, 2018)

Well...at least I was the first bidder. Looks like it'll be my only one. Good luck to you guys!


----------



## catfish (Mar 20, 2018)

It's got a long way to go.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Yea I keep hounding the guy to end the auction early and stop all this craziness! I got to go that way for a load of split rails for a fence anyway Thursday what the hell?


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 20, 2018)

Funny story... lol!


----------



## John (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 21, 2018)

Yikes is that a crack ?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 21, 2018)

John said:


> View attachment 774707



Ouch


----------



## Tikibar (Mar 21, 2018)

Genuine ramshorn bars should fetch an extra buck or two


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2018)

He posted more pics showing the head shroud which is pretty screwed up on both sides. I thought about this one but that's a deal killer for me. The one Nick restored had this same problem. What gives here? V/r Shawn


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 22, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> He posted more pics showing the head shroud which is pretty screwed up on both sides. I thought about this one but that's a deal killer for me. The one Nick restored had this same problem. What gives here? V/r Shawn









Idk... mines fine! But yeah... crazy, I've seen 3 or 4 cracked there!?!


----------



## Night cruiser (Mar 22, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> He posted more pics showing the head shroud which is pretty screwed up on both sides. I thought about this one but that's a deal killer for me. The one Nick restored had this same problem. What gives here? V/r Shawn





Is that crack on the head shroud fixable . I was considering bidding on this .


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 22, 2018)

Night cruiser said:


> Is that crack on the head shroud fixable . I was considering bidding on this .



https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-monark-26x-resto-done.125498/


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 23, 2018)

Maybe bikes outside and water gets in there and then freezes.
It’s a wired spot to crack


----------



## bikewhorder (Mar 23, 2018)

ratrodz said:


> View attachment 775378
> 
> Idk... mines fine! But yeah... crazy, I've seen 3 or 4 cracked there!?!



I don't know but looking at this reminds me of this quote this old-timer  I work with says every time I show him some old motorcycle or car that I'm interested in : " Those things were junk when they were new"


----------



## saladshooter (Mar 24, 2018)

$2938.88


----------



## rodeo1988 (Mar 24, 2018)

So who is the winner person and how many y'all ask the seller to end the auction early?


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 24, 2018)

saladshooter said:


> $2938.88



Wow...


----------



## TR6SC (Mar 24, 2018)

I bid $5000 but was a few seconds late.


----------



## mrg (Mar 24, 2018)

Well at least I have my poor mans 26X (steel) Monark Speedster, think they also had frame problems  so are also rare!


----------



## zephyrblau (Mar 25, 2018)

rodeo1988 said:


> So who is the winner ?




whoever it is *really* wanted the bike. he / she kept piling on bids just to be sure.


----------



## zephyrblau (Mar 25, 2018)

makes me wonder how much this is worth. (no... it's not for sale)


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 25, 2018)

zephyrblau said:


> makes me wonder how much this is worth. (no... it's not for sale)
> View attachment 776540





Do you have the rest of the correct parts? 
Light, seat, stem etc...


----------



## zephyrblau (Mar 25, 2018)

ratrodz said:


> Do you have the rest of the correct parts?
> Light, seat, stem etc...



I have the light. is an original speedo stem not "correct" ? 
etc. ?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 25, 2018)

zephyrblau said:


> I have the light. is an original speedo stem not "correct" ?
> etc. ?



This is Scott's bike and with the exception of the stem this is how the catalog shows a '39 model. The catalog shows the "non-slip" two piece stem. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Mar 25, 2018)

zephyrblau said:


> makes me wonder how much this is worth. (no... it's not for sale)
> View attachment 776540






ratrodz said:


> Do you have the rest of the correct parts?
> Light, seat, stem etc...






zephyrblau said:


> I have the light. is an original speedo stem not "correct" ?
> etc. ?




If that seat and stem are incorrect for that particular bike, they are not going to hurt the value at all. If anything they should add value as they are more expensive parts. Also they are easy to change if you did sell it and the buyer was so inclined. But it looks great as it is!


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Mar 25, 2018)

zephyrblau said:


> makes me wonder how much this is worth. (no... it's not for sale)
> View attachment 776540



I think it’s worth every bit of 6k but what do I know


----------



## ratrodz (Mar 25, 2018)

​


Jay81 said:


> If that seat and stem are incorrect for that particular bike, they are not going to hurt the value at all. If anything they should add value as they are more expensive parts. Also they are easy to change if you did sell it and the buyer was so inclined. But it looks great as it is!





Just a question is all... lol! Seat and stem are from earlier models. Not for a 26x. 
Looks good though!


----------

